# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  interpretacja wyników tsh

## kaja2222

tsh 2,590 nIU/ml granica 0,27-4,20
ft4 II 20,72 pmol/l   granica 12-22
ft3 III 5,86 pmol/l   granica 4-6,8

prolaktyna 45ng/ml przy granicy 4,8-22,3  (byc moze stres zaburzył wynik?)


probuje zajsc w ciąze przez 5 miesiecy bez powodzenia? Czy cos jest nie tak?

----------

